# Should I just play what's popular?



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe it's me LOL. My tastes have changed dramatically for some reason. Nowadays, I am a very specific person. I like specific genres, specific guitar tones, specific ways of playing with other people. I'm one of those people who likes the more epic, slow songs (like Brothers in Arms, by Dire Straits). The only problem is, all my friends have bands already. And they play, you know, good time power chord stuff. Which is perfectly fine, let them do their thing. But I just want to be a part of something. 

So in other words, I can't find anybody to play with anymore!

However, my older brother, who's a gigging musician (part time) says that he's met a lot of people to jam with at uni. When they jam, they only play the well known songs that everyone wants to hear. And they do it quietly, without amplification. In short, my brother is encouraging me to just learn some pop songs and play them with other people. 

Goddammit. -_-

Any advice? I know that at my uni I'm going to this September, they have over 800 clubs! Hopefully I'll luck out and join a group that plays my kind of music.

EDIT: Looking back, I think I'm just overthinking everything.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

If you are playing in a cover band and expecting to get gigs and paid........play what's popular. 

If you want to be an original music only artist, play your own stuff and do not expect to make much money, possibly ever, unless you catch a break. 

Playing unpopular cover songs? That's a gig killer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It *really* doesnt matter what you play. Theres an audience for everything, it just has to be found. Play what you want to play. Find out what bands are similar, and find out where they play. Go to those shows. Someone there will also want to join a band in that style eventually. 

I was one of 3 people in a town of 4200 who wanted to play modern metal, things turned out fine. 

You're overthinking it.


----------



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> You're overthinking it.


Yeah, I thought so. I overthink _a lot_​ of stuff. I apologize, I know it can get tiring.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

A line from a very popular song many years ago "DON'T WORRY BE HAPPY" I can't remember the name of the artist who recorded it, a reggae number, every once in a while I have to remind myself of those words, other wise I tend to overthink things also.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

lelouch said:


> Yeah, I thought so. I overthink _a lot_​ of stuff. I apologize, I know it can get tiring.


Everyone has their thing. Just dont be like a guy on another forum who made a thread a day with the exact same question haha.


----------



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

Yup, I agree with the both of you.

On a personal note, I was diagnosed with OCD (haven't told anyone in person yet) and one of the things I worry about, among many other things, is the guitar! Is my tone just right? Is my playing good enough? Am I too loud? Blah blah blah...


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

This coming from an old hack who just saw Brian May and Steve Howe in the last two weeks...I'm really gonna be happy when I pick up my cheap acoustic and play the best version I can of Polly Wolly Doodle...all day. Love what you play!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Uni is coming! That's awesome! I met some of my most amazing life long friends there.
There IS a musician out there on your play list style.
In the immortal words of the Whitlams " they say she's one in a million, that means there 5 more here in the state..."http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p93wJmsD79I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell this country bumpkin what "uni" is?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bluzfish said:


> Can anyone tell this country bumpkin what "uni" is?


I will join the list


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm assuming, university?


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Yep, it's Orstralian for university.

Neil


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

lelouch said:


> Yup, I agree with the both of you.
> 
> On a personal note, I was diagnosed with OCD (haven't told anyone in person yet) and one of the things I worry about, among many other things, is the guitar! Is my tone just right? Is my playing good enough? Am I too loud? Blah blah blah...


I can kinda tell. Do your best not to worry about those things, as hard as that will be.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Youre going to Uni....put down the guitar and focus on whats most important at that period of your life: getting laid.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Ahh... University days... If it was me, I'd learn what I want to play - but I'd also make sure I knew a few hooks from some hits. Not to date myself too badly, but many a night got much more interesting when at a party or whatever after getting the "oh yeah - you play guitar?" question being able to impress the masses with some Alive by Pearl Jam or Enter Sandman - but the ladies were always way more impressed (and impressionable) after some Wanted Dead or Alive by Bon Jovi or getting them to sing a verse and a chorus to One by U2.

If your target audience is dudes who play guitar then learn everything Steve Vai has ever recorded. In my day, that just bored the ladies the same as computer geeks flaking out over new gear or the latest Nintendo 64 game... A little Silent Lucidity by Queensryche or any other pop ballad of the day usually led to making a new friend (or two if the circumstances are in your favour).

As with any advice, your mileage may vary...


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> Can anyone tell this country bumpkin what "uni" is?





Option1 said:


> Yep, it's Orstralian for university.
> 
> Neil


Sorry about that. Yes, university.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

bzrkrage said:


> Sorry about that. Yes, university.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


Gawd help 'em if we really decided to just talk strine.

Neil


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_________________


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Youre going to Uni....put down the guitar and focus on whats most important at that period of your life: getting laid.


John mayer, kings of leon. Let the magic happen

*note: my playing did not get me women, but the women dug my playing


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> John mayer, kings of leon. Let the magic happen
> 
> *note: my playing did not get me women, but the women dug my playing



I, OTOH, did better with them when I put down the guitar and hit the gym instead, lol.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I never got laid playing guitar.
I never got laid when I DJ'd

All either of those 2 things did was get past the awkward "opening line" 

After you put down the guitar or take off the headphones you better have some good ol fashioned charm, and humour. 


But but after you step off stage it's damn easier to walk up to some hotness.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I, OTOH, did better with them when I put down the guitar and hit the gym instead, lol.


Amen. Except i didnt put the guitar down, merely ramped up the gym and greatly improved my diet.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> Can anyone tell this country bumpkin what "uni" is?


I was scratching my head reading it also but when he said "going to in September " I caught on. Good code though.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Budda said:


> It *really* doesnt matter what you play. Theres an audience for everything, it just has to be found.


Quoted for truth. 

Although most of the stuff that's popular right now is super easy too, so you'll probably end up picking it up along the way. It's not really an either/or thing. Just learn everything.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

All popular music is 3 or 4 chords. If you know how to play a major, minor and 7th chord you can play pretty much any pop song ever written. Insight provided by Emil Werstler.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll give a more serious response this time.
Do you enjoy performing music that makes you happy or music that makes others happy, and if so how much do you dislike the music that makes others happy?

Theres nothing wrong with either perspective, or a mix of both. George Clooney says when he picks movies to be in, he uses a "one for me, one for the audience/critics" formula. It may be a bit harder to do that in the same set..ie playing a Bruno Mars song for the crowd, followed by a Queensryche song (if that's your thing )


----------

